
C, Python, Go, and the Generalized Greenspun Law - adiabatty
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=7804
======
mwkaufma
>> Even when you’re merely at the edge of this trap, your defect rates will be
dominated by issues like double-free errors and malloc leaks. This is commonly
the case in C/C++ programs of even low greenspunity.

Citation needed. In my dayjob developing a major game engine in C++, we spend
zero time on double-free errors or malloc leaks.

~~~
gonzo
esr is a loon

------
AstralStorm
Generalized ESR presumption based on no data and outdated methods.

Albeit I generally agree that smart but manual memory management works better
and is more predictable. (range/scope based like in C++ RAII or Rust) If
needed for performance, with memory pools.

There are different kings of automated too. Simple refcounting is sufficient
for almost all cases but has to be still manually applied instead of guesswork
to prevent performance bugs and leaks.

A specialized memory pool can be written in C++11 in less than 100 lines.
(Likewise a thread pool.) Template even.

A smart pointer with or without refcounting is in standard. Compared to the
immensity of GC these are easy to use and tune.

